# does anyone read the stickies anymore???



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

sorry guys, have to vent a little bit.....

:sb

c'mon now, how hard is it to follow directions?-when i joined CS, i read the rules and followed the suggestions to read all the stickies BEFORE i started posting (like many of us did)-i haven't been a member that long, but it seems that lately new members either aren't reading the stickies or have a short term memory problem-these suggestions are here for a reason, to facilitate this board continuing smoothly-members wiser than i took the time to write them, it's not like it takes more than an hour or so to read them ALL (especially upon gaining access to a new forum!)-there are even suggested ways to say what you're trying to say (in the damn stickies!)-please, think b4 you type-i understand unbridled enthusiam, but let's reign it in a little bit-i enjoy this board too much & would hate for it not to be here anymore due to carelessness

[rant off]


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

I understand your concern wharfrathoss. I've noticed this as well.

A Jungle Plea...

Dear Gorillas,

Let's monitor ourselves, so that outside organizations don't get the notion that they ought to.

:bn


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

yo bro..

didnt you read the sticky stating that noone reads the stickies?

cmon man, read the fudging stickies! :tu


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm with ya. No need to brag about purchases and draw attention.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> cmon man, read the fudging stickies! :tu


:r

EVERYONE should read the fudging stinkies.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :r
> 
> EVERYONE should read the fudging stinkies.


we have stinkies here? Where are they? I can't read them if I don't know where they are......


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

i just made a stinky.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

khubli said:


> i just made a stinky.


TMI Ji, :r


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been too busy reading the stickys to post, damn it, I just did.




Edit: Seriously, as a newb there is so much to read in the Hanano forum, I have been just trying to take it in, get the feeling anything specific I would want to post about would probably get me flamed anyway, just a newbs 2 cents.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

khubli said:


> i just made a stinky.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

khubli said:


> i just made a stinky.


Smell my finger:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Edit: Seriously, as a newb there is so much to read in the Hanano forum, I have been just trying to take it in, get the feeling anything specific I would want to post about would probably get me flamed anyway, just a newbs 2 cents.


it won't if you're reading and searching first, imho. people who get flamed away tend to be people who (A) post something in blatant violation of the rules, (B) post something that even minimal reading of previous habanos lounge posts and/or searching would uncover, or (C) post something that's off topic, poorly worded, or demonstrates a$$hattery. Then again ... those are pretty good guidelines for almost *anywhere* on CS (except the banter ... where there are no rules -- LoL!).


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Peter...I had supressed those images into the bowels of my brain and now they are back! :hn:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BP22 said:


> Thanks Peter...I had supressed those images into the bowels of my brain and now they are back! :hn:r


Anything for you , my friend.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Anything for you , my friend.


You are a GIVER!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

BP22 said:


> You are a GIVER!


Yes, and sometimes he gives too much...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Has anyone seen my keys?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Yes, and sometimes he gives too much...


still bitter about that rash, eh?


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> sorry guys, have to vent a little bit.....
> 
> :sb
> them, it's not like it takes more than an hour or so to read them ALL (especially upon gaining access to a new forum!)-
> ...


You mean there are other forums?


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Edit: Seriously, as a newb there is so much to read in the Hanano forum, I have been just trying to take it in, get the feeling anything specific I would want to post about would probably get me flamed anyway, just a newbs 2 cents.


sorry if my post reinforced that feeling, that wasn't the intention-one of the things i love about CS is how we're all free to ask ?'s, w/the occasional "use the search function" response-there's just a few things in particular that i think need to be approached carefully-one way to ask for info is in a PM to a member you think may be able to help-just don't be stupid, PM's aren't completely private!


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope this is the right thread, does anyone know where I can buy a knife sharpener. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I hope this is the right thread, does anyone know where I can buy a knife sharpener. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


Are you serious?


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

In the "I want generation now" nobody seems to read the stickies or to give them any thought.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I still read the stickies.


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Braxxy said:


> I hope this is the right thread, does anyone know where I can buy some real cuban cigars?


:r I KNEW the above post would come out of somewhere! Stuff like this is why one of my legs is longer than the other. Someone is always pulling it!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> sorry if my post reinforced that feeling, that wasn't the intention-one of the things i love about CS is how we're all free to ask ?'s, w/the occasional "use the search function" response-there's just a few things in particular that i think need to be approached carefully-one way to ask for info is in a PM to a member you think may be able to help-just don't be stupid, *PM's aren't completely private*!


As far as I can tell they are here. I have no access to anyones but my own. Did some research on this a while back. There is a "hack" you can install VB to do this. Paul (PDS) has eliminated the hacks we had CS bucks etc. due to security concerns. This one was never installed here. Since it is a database you (PDS) could open things up in native form and read them I suppose. But who would want to spy on us lil snipes and our silly cigar dirvel and drama anyhoo?


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

FYI: There are other Cigar forums where PM's have been read by moderators.

In regards to new guys not reading stickies: The tide comes in and the tide goes out. About every 9-12 months a new crop of guys show up, create some drama, and are gone within 6 months. Its seems to be coming in again...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I can only speak for myself, the first day I gained access the first thing I did is post i am a newb for nyc and then went straight to the stickies granted it took me two days to clear but I did it. I understand some people get really excited but it is important to read the rules and post redundant question and idiocracy. I also wanted to let you know that I know the feeling and I have only been here a month.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> As far as I can tell they are here. I have no access to anyones but my own. Did some research on this a while back. There is a "hack" you can install VB to do this. Paul (PDS) has eliminated the hacks we had CS bucks etc. due to security concerns. This one was never installed here. Since it is a database you (PDS) could open things up in native form and read them I suppose. But who would want to spy on us lil snipes and our silly cigar dirvel and drama anyhoo?


the mods can read mine, i'm cool w/it-i was thinking more along the "foil hat" line


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Can you tell me where to get a quality "foil hat" ? I'm thinking that someone might be reading my thoughts.....


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

well it just so happens that i custom making foil hats as a sideline to home remodeling-just send me your hat size & i'll handcraft one to your specs-would you like the home, commercial or industrial model? :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> *the mods can read mine*, i'm cool w/it-i was thinking more along the "foil hat" line


Absolutely false. Only Paul (pds) can.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

wharfrathoss said:


> well it just so happens that i custom making foil hats as a sideline to home remodeling-just send me your hat size & i'll handcraft one to your specs-would you like the home, commercial or industrial model? :ss


OK, I would like a custom size 6 7/8 that denies reality. On second thought throw in paranoia too...but you knew that didn't you...didn't you? I know you did...I heard you. You read my PM to "him" didn't you...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> please, *think b4 you type*-


This guy is trying to make it hard for me to post here on cs:tg

I try not to think b4i do anything

Nice thread tho, your should read b4u type. cuts down on all the mistakes we (I) make.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Absolutely false. Only Paul (pds) can.


pnoon, i didn't mean it that way-i understand only PDS can read them, it just doesn't matter to me if the mods could-i shoulda been clearer


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> pnoon, i didn't mean it that way-i understand only PDS can read them, it just doesn't matter to me if the mods could-i shoulda been clearer


No worries, bro. I just wanted anyone who read this to understand that we moderators do not have access to their PMs.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

macms: your hat is on the way-stand by the mailbox & wait for it 

detroitpha357: didn't mean to put any undue stress on ya 

guys, i've been guilty of mistakes too, it's just that some can have worse consequences than others-sorry if i've come off like a thread cop  , this started when i fired up the computer before my morning coffee :cp


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*IF YOU DON'T READ THE STICKIES I WILL BOMB YOU WITH DOG POO!!!!!

I MEAN IT!!!!!*:bx


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> *IF YOU DON'T READ THE STICKIES I WILL BOMB YOU WITH DOG POO!!!!!
> 
> I MEAN IT!!!!!*:bx


Who is this kid? And who let him into da jungle?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> *detroitpha357: didn't mean to put any undue stress on ya *
> guys, i've been guilty of mistakes too, it's just that some can have worse consequences than others-sorry if i've come off like a thread cop  , this started when i fired up the computer before my morning coffee :cp


U do know im just messing with ya right:tu I agree with what your saying.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Who is this kid? And who let him into da jungle?


:bn


DETROITPHA357 said:


> U do know im just messing with ya right:tu I agree with what your saying.


Ur [email protected] teh man b00k3er.

In unrelated news I sure think that the sticky threads are great and contain awesome information that is good to have.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

detroit: you hurt my feelings!

j/k

it's all good bro, i had my coffee this morning-it's the mornings w/o that i can be a little slow on the uptake or get a little uppity!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Can you tell me where to get a quality "foil hat" ? I'm thinking that someone might be reading my thoughts.....


I think they sell them in cuba, but I can't tell you where to prurchase one online...


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish this was a *Sticky*...

LOL


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Are you serious?


Yes I am totally serious, I am asking where to find Cubans in the thread where someone ranted on not reading the forum stickies.

I will refrain from all attempts at humor in the future.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Braxxy said:


> Yes I am totally serious, I am asking where to find Cubans in the thread where someone ranted on not reading the forum stickies.


it's happened before....


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> detroit: you hurt my feelings!
> j/k
> 
> it's all good bro, i had my coffee this morning-it's the mornings w/o that i can be a little slow on the uptake or get a little uppity!


:tu:tuwere still friends


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Are you serious?





Braxxy said:


> Yes I am totally serious, I am asking where to find Cubans in the thread where someone ranted on not reading the forum stickies.
> 
> I will refrain from all attempts at humor in the future.


Wel, it's quite obvious then, that you have not read the rules of CS. If you refuse to read the PM that was sent to you when you signed up and the stickies detailing forum rules, then you will never be aware that what you are asking is in DIRECT violation of Club Stogie policy.

Humor or not, the next decision is yours.

Now if you are well aware of the rules and made an attempt at being funny (you weren't), then a winking or laughing smiley would have been in order.

:2


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Wel, it's quite obvious then, that you have not read the rules of CS. If you refuse to read the PM that was sent to you when you signed up and the stickies detailing forum rules, then you will never be aware that what you are asking is in DIRECT violation of Club Stogie policy.
> 
> Humor or not, the next decision is yours.
> 
> ...


If it wasn't humorous to you, that is your opinion. If I am in violation of policy then why wasn't a pm sent to me to discuss it . It was an obvious joke and you obviously did not get it. I think my join date would show that I am not some noob looking for information on cuban cigars.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Braxxy said:


> If it wasn't humorous to you, that is your opinion. If I am in violation of policy then why wasn't a pm sent to me to discuss it . It was an obvious joke and you obviously did not get it. I think my join date would show that I am not some noob looking for information on cuban cigars.


That's the sad thing, Braxxy ... it's not an obvious joke. I have recollection of people posting requests in the context of a similar discussion before. As the existence of this thread suggests, there have been some pretty careless folks trouncing around the Jungle these days. Given the ambiguities of cyberspace and the seemingly growing population of asshats, a "j/k" or "" or "" seems both reasonable and appropriate. It may have been funny had you so noted your OP. Otherwise -- given recent history in this forum in particular -- the presumption must be a rules violation for the protection of us all. Don't you think?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The Professor said:


> it's happened before....


...multiple times.
(Im not a noob either)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

poker said:


> (Im not a noob either)


now *that's* funny ... understatement of the day, I'd reckon.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> :bn
> 
> Ur [email protected] teh man b00k3er.


:tu im just the man whos trying2herf with the man (w:tuhich is u):ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> If it wasn't humorous to you, that is your opinion. If I am in violation of policy then why wasn't a pm sent to me to discuss it . It was an obvious joke and you obviously did not get it. I think my join date would show that I am not some noob looking for information on cuban cigars.


If you think your join date means anything, sadly, you are mistaken. Also, you have a distorted sense of what is "obvious". It was obvious only to you. Had you posted a "j/k" or a smiley then the joke would have been more apparent.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

guinsdan said:


> I wish this was a *Sticky*...
> 
> LOL


Me2! :r Peter is short and old so in addition to using smilies, post in larger letters lower on the screen. 

What was the crazy character Gilda Radner played on SNL that always ranted on an on, then when clued in did the .. "Nevermind".


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Me2! :r Peter is short and old so in addition to using smilies, post in larger letters lower on the screen.
> 
> What was the crazy character Gilda Radner played on SNL that always ranted on an on, then when clued in did the .. "Nevermind".


Don't forget the purse


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Me2! :r Peter is short and old so in addition to using smilies, post in larger letters lower on the screen.
> 
> What was the crazy character Gilda Radner played on SNL that always ranted on an on, then when clued in did the .. "Nevermind".


Thanks, Dave. 
The answer to your question is Emily Litella.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I can tell you that I have and thare are help full due to the mod's and member's here at CS. :tu

P.S. If you forget the stickies go over them one more time to be sure you got it.


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm with ya. Before the stickies went up, I made a similar comment about discretion, and actually got my reputation knocked. Believe that? True story.


----------

